# smoker in a building?



## yardbird (Jun 13, 2013)

Ok, well now that I'm hooked and love using the smoker, I'm looking for ways to make it easier to do year round. I live in western NY state so winters and wind can sometimes be a limiting factor. I got through last winter by building what is supposed to be a temporary wind screen on 3 sides, but my woodworking shop is only a few feet from where the smoker is. So this go me to thinking about taking it inside for the winter.

I think I've seen where other folks have their smoker in their garage. How do you keep everything from smelling like a smokehouse? How much of an exhaust system would it take to be able to do this?

Or should I just go back to my original plan of building a more permanent "house" for it outside? Basically I was going to build an outhouse and stick it in that. :)  Kind of a conversation piece when not using the smoker. hehehe


----------



## dcarch (Jun 13, 2013)

I built this refrigerated indoor smoker.

I smoke year round, hot or cold smoke in hot or cold or rainy weather.

Smoke is exhausted to outside, note the black tube on top.

dcarch













SMOKER16_zps1ec8ee30.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Jun 13, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 13, 2013)

I use mine just outside the garage openings....but things still do smell smokey in there.  Where I live the temps dont get that cold....but we do use a huge fan to keep the smoke going out into the yard....if it does creep in the garage.

Kat


----------



## roller (Jun 13, 2013)

Whats all that on the side of it ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2013)

This is what one member built. I thought it pretty cool...Needs a Kegerator though!...JJ


----------



## dcarch (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is a detailed view of the components on the side:













SMOKER14_zpsab95e760.jpg



__ dcarch
__ Jun 13, 2013






First, the previous picture shows a stainless steel cold smoke generator, which burns pellets or chips.

A = Accumulator which traps creosole from the cold smoker. I am surprised how much gets trapped from the pellets.

B = DC Centrifugal blower which is speed regulated to draw smoke and blow into the smoker. 

C = DC high speed smoke evacuator blower, which blows all the smoke out from the smoker when I need to open the smoker. This avoids the smoke smoking up the house. It takes about a minute to clear all the smoke out.

D = by-pass valve. The valve cuts off the cold smoker and allows the evacuator blower to clear all the smoke out of the smoker.

E = Illuminated smoke viewing window/port. You can see the quality of smoke from the generator that goes into the smoker without having to open the smoker.

dcarch


----------



## shorte2326 (Jun 13, 2013)

smoker7.jpg



__ shorte2326
__ Jun 13, 2013






I Have mine in my shed don't really have a smoke problem till i open the door to the smoker and that just last a few minutes. As you can see I use it all winter long even to 10 below.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2013)

That is some Creative Work! Does the blower to evac the smoke, blow a lot of heat out of the smoker as well? Would be nice to see a parts list and where to purchase...JJ


----------



## dcarch (Jun 13, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That is some Creative Work! Does the blower to evac the smoke, blow a lot of heat out of the smoker as well? Would be nice to see a parts list and where to purchase...JJ


That's the incredible feature of this strange contraption. 

The smoker is a working refrigerator, which allows me to smoke at any temperature in any weather, winter or summer. Being a refrigerator, it has perfect seals and amazing insulating qualities. For a 4.5 cubic feet interior volume, all I am using is a cheap 500 watt halogen light, voltage controlled to burn at 300 watts, to keep the temperature. It uses so very little energy. BTW, a 500 watt halogen bulb is about $2.00, and at 300 watts voltage, it will last forever.

It only takes a few minutes for the temperature to build up in this well insulated refrigerator.

As you can see, most of the parts are cheap plumbing part from Home Depot, except the two blowers, which you can get on eBay cheap also.

dcarch


----------



## yardbird (Jun 13, 2013)

What kind of smoker temps can you get with that light bulb. First thought that comes to mind is "Kenner Easy Bake Oven" with smoke! hehehe

And can you cycle the light on and off to thermostatically control the heat?


----------



## dcarch (Jun 13, 2013)

yardbird said:


> What kind of smoker temps can you get with that light bulb. First thought that comes to mind is "Kenner Easy Bake Oven" with smoke! hehehe
> 
> And can you cycle the light on and off to thermostatically control the heat?


The interior of the refrigerator is plastic, I took some out and boiled it. At 212 F, the plastic did not melt or deform. But I don't smoke meat over 185 F. 

The light bulb is controlled by a PID digital controller (you can see it on top of the smoker). Even at 300 watts, it appears to be turned on by the PID about 1/3 of the time to maintain 185 F.

Also, there is a small fan inside the smoker, so it is a convection smoker which has very even interior temperature.

dcarch


----------

